# How to disable DRLs?



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

I just bought and installed an HID kit for my cruze but as others have noted the DRLs just flicker and then turn off now. Is there any way to either make the DRLs work with the HIDs or just turn off the DRLs completely? I know I can just turn the lights off during the day but I would much prefer it to be automatic.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

On most cars the is a relay for them in the fuse block, pull it and they're gone. Go look and let us know..


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> On most cars the is a relay for them in the fuse block, pull it and they're gone. Go look and let us know..


Already looked and didn't see any.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

The way the DRL's work on the Cruze is this: the light sensor tells the body controller if it's light or dark out, if it's light the body control module sends low voltage out to the headlamp bulbs and they light at a reduced brightness. If it's dark, it sends a higher voltage out and they light at normal brightness. There are no separate fuses, relays or circuitry, so disabling the DRL's would also disable the headlights. I suspect if you were good with electronics you could wire something into the circuits that would divert the low voltage signal but allow the higher voltage one to pass through or control a relay that would operate the lights.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

That makes sense, other cars i disabled drls on didn't have a light sensor.

How about capping off the light sensor so it sees darkness at all times and fires the headlights at full power whenever the car is running.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> The way the DRL's work on the Cruze is this: the light sensor tells the body controller if it's light or dark out, if it's light the body control module sends low voltage out to the headlamp bulbs and they light at a reduced brightness. If it's dark, it sends a higher voltage out and they light at normal brightness. There are no separate fuses, relays or circuitry, so disabling the DRL's would also disable the headlights. I suspect if you were good with electronics you could wire something into the circuits that would divert the low voltage signal but allow the higher voltage one to pass through or control a relay that would operate the lights.


I was afraid of that. Oh well.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> That makes sense, other cars i disabled drls on didn't have a light sensor.
> 
> How about capping off the light sensor so it sees darkness at all times and fires the headlights at full power whenever the car is running.


I thought about that too but I really don't wanna waste the HID's by running them all day long.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

My Sonoma has a sensor and I was able to disable the DRL's on it...but at when it's dark the headlights come on automatically still. 
I understand what you are saying but I'm not sure it has to do with a sensor.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...except for your DASHBOARD lights also dimming, you could simply tape over the sensor, tricking it into thinking it's NIGHT all the time, then use the LIGHT-control knob to manually select your lighting as necessary.


I can MANUALLY turn the DRLs off now....the point is I want auto headlamps but no DRLs without having to press any buttons.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> My Sonoma has a sensor and I was able to disable the DRL's on it...but at when it's dark the headlights come on automatically still.
> I understand what you are saying but I'm not sure it has to do with a sensor.



Just guessing but is your Sonoma a 98? Those had a fuse for DRL's, you could pull the fuse and everything else would work normally. They have made the systems harder to defeat because they are considered a safety feature and in most cases disabling them would actually be illegal, then again so are most aftermarket HID's


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

that's correct, it was a fuse and you bend one pin up. Now I'm sure the systems have been complicated since then but I'm just saying a sensor doesn't mean they can't be disabled. There may be some ECU programming that can be done to disable DRL's...I'm eager to see what people can do with some programming. My Jetta could have been programmed to roll the windows up and down with the key fob...I'm sure there are features like instant fuel economy that can be enabled on the regular models (non-Eco's)


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> that's correct, it was a fuse and you bend one pin up. Now I'm sure the systems have been complicated since then but I'm just saying a sensor doesn't mean they can't be disabled. There may be some ECU programming that can be done to disable DRL's...I'm eager to see what people can do with some programming. My Jetta could have been programmed to roll the windows up and down with the key fob...I'm sure there are features like instant fuel economy that can be enabled on the regular models (non-Eco's)


Just need a GM specific scan tool. Get in the BCM and change the DRL setting. When I worked at Chrysler I used to set the DRL's to my fogs... Also you could change the DRL voltage, which is what I would do and just rock the HID's all the time...


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

98sonoma said:


> ...I'm sure there are features like instant fuel economy that can be enabled on the regular models (non-Eco's)


I hope you are right. I still don't know what reason they could have had to leave that off the non-Eco's


----------



## rich67 (May 10, 2011)

Contrary to most nanny state thinking, drl's can be disabled, It is not illegal to disable them. There are many car lines that do not have drls..


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

rich67 said:


> Contrary to most nanny state thinking, drl's can be disabled, It is not illegal to disable them. There are many car lines that do not have drls..


Its GM corporate policy to run DRL's. Someone needs to get the GM laptop based scan tool so we can fix this already!


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

You shouldn't have to dissable DRLs I have my HIDs working fine without issue. I didnt even need a relay kit.. I sell HIDs and i'm using my standard non slim balast 35watt kit. Slim balests are a bit more finiky with voltage then the standard size types.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

shri2222 said:


> You should have to dissable DRLs I have my HIDs working fine without issue. I didnt even need a relay kit.. I sell HIDs and i'm using my standard non slim balast 35watt kit. Slim balests are a bit more finiky with voltage then the standard size types.


DRL's run less than 12V's. Ballasts require 12-18V I believe is the spec on them. I can ignite one side but not both with the DRL's on... 

Relay harness and Bi-Xenon coming soon to fix this issue.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

i tapped into the park lamps on mine and ran a relay from the battery now i have no DRL's but the auto headlight function still works and my hid's come on whenever the park lamps are on


----------



## shri2222 (May 13, 2011)

limited360 said:


> DRL's run less than 12V's. Ballasts require 12-18V I believe is the spec on them. I can ignite one side but not both with the DRL's on...
> 
> Relay harness and Bi-Xenon coming soon to fix this issue.


Are you running 50watt HIDs? 35watt non slim balasts will ignite w/o issue.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

shri2222 said:


> Are you running 50watt HIDs? 35watt non slim balasts will ignite w/o issue.


35W slim ballasts. I will try regular ballasts when I get home... I have ~10 slim ballasts and ~6 regular ballasts.

I will post up with updates later.


----------



## slecyk (Mar 12, 2011)

Is this something the dealer can do? Or can someone explain in better detail how to tap into the parking lights. Its not too bad having to turn the lights on all the time but sometimes during the day I forget the DRL's are running and only one of my HID's is lit. Kind of embarrassing.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

slecyk said:


> Is this something the dealer can do? Or can someone explain in better detail how to tap into the parking lights. Its not too bad having to turn the lights on all the time but sometimes during the day I forget the DRL's are running and only one of my HID's is lit. Kind of embarrassing.


My guess would be the dealer won't want to get involved in this. He is using his parking light wire to trigger his relay to turn the HID's on...


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

I installed the 35W slim ballast 6000K from TRUSS. One side does not light up when the DRL is active, the other side flickers. Anyone use slim ballast without issue? What brand is it? What is a good regular size ballast?


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

I asked my dealer about using the TecII to turn them off. The tech told the writer that you couldn't get in and do that. I trust the dealer and know the service manager and numerous other people there. Tech may be wrong, but if they could have done it for me they would have.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

5.0 Junkie said:


> I asked my dealer about using the TecII to turn them off. The tech told the writer that you couldn't get in and do that. I trust the dealer and know the service manager and numerous other people there. Tech may be wrong, but if they could have done it for me they would have.


TechII doesn't work with 2011 cars, laptop based GM specific tool only...


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

geo81mm said:


> I installed the 35W slim ballast 6000K from TRUSS. One side does not light up when the DRL is active, the other side flickers. Anyone use slim ballast without issue? What brand is it? What is a good regular size ballast?


I'm using 35W slim ballast 8000K HID's, not sure of the Brand, got them from PANN Auto, and so far I have nto had any issues, but I do also constantly turn off my auto lights and turn on my fogs as my DRLs.



limited360 said:


> TechII doesn't work with 2011 cars, laptop based GM specific tool only...


I have a friend that works at my local dealer, I'll see what he says about the Computer based GM software and see if he can figure a way for me to get it or if there is another software out on the streets that we can use.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

how would one go about obtaining a laptop based GM tool? i'd be down for adding instantaneous fuel readout on my non-eco. ****, maybe even upload the 2012 DIC software onto the 2011. now THAT would be awesome!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I just taped over my light sensor with electrical tape. I like it cause you can see the 6000k color lighting up the housing during the day. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## MikefromMi (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,
I purchased mine - Bi-Xenon from Burke Moto Pro's on EBay. Also spent about the last 5 hours reading up on this crazy BS. I don't believe any of our after market systems is bad. These ballast are make to work at 12+ volts. It's simple as that. I don't have an issue with covering the sensor other than all the other lights are going to come on also. The only way I see around it is with a high efficiency relay that will fire from 4 to 12+ volts. Don't even know if there is such a thing. Let me digest this..... feel a Radio Shack run coming on. If they want to be stupid I'll simply tie in something hot when the ignition is on to a relay and have it momentarily close the circuit on the light switch... how dumb is that..... let me talk to a few friends at GM.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

limited360 said:


> DRL's run less than 12V's. Ballasts require 12-18V I believe is the spec on them. I can ignite one side but not both with the DRL's on...
> 
> Relay harness and Bi-Xenon coming soon to fix this issue.


Not on the Cruze, the DRL's are 12V also. The low beams and DRL's are supplied by the same wire from the BCM. During low beam operation, the BCM sends a normal 12V signal. When the BCM calls for DRL's it sends a 12V pulse width modulated signal. Basically, the signal is pulsed on and off at a rate that makes the lights appear dimmer. I'm guessing 50% on and 50% off, but the on/off ratio is a guess on my part. The pulses are so fast that you can't see them. The only way to disable them that I've been able to figure out is if you can turn them off in the BCM but I don't have access to a GM diagnostic laptop. I'm not sure if it's even an option either.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

bigblacklt1z71 said:


> i tapped into the park lamps on mine and ran a relay from the battery now i have no DRL's but the auto headlight function still works and my hid's come on whenever the park lamps are on


What happens to your high beams when wired this way?


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Wonder if (how much) the lifespan of the headlight bulbs is shortened thanks to the DRLs (stock system) ?


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Does stock DRLs use high beams (at a lower voltage) to help even out the wear ?


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

There is a way to do it but I have no clue how. Take it to a shop that installs HID lights and I'm sure they can set it up the way u want it. I just had Eagle Eye projector halos installed with HID's and I don't have to push any buttons for DRL.


----------



## millertime3900 (Jun 28, 2013)

Where is the sensor for the lights??


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

millertime3900 said:


> Where is the sensor for the lights??


middle of the dash, near the windshield


----------



## umx (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey mikefrommI what ever happened with your radioshack run?

Couldn't a trifecta tune tune them out ?

Could also plasti dip the sensor


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Best solution is to remove the spring inside the headlight selector. This leaves my lights off all the time. I realize that if your canadian DRLs are required, so you might be out of luck with this trick. The problem with covering the light sensor is then you lights (and interior lights for that matter) are on all the time. This is completely unnecessary.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I recently wanted to disable the drl and the red light on the dash, due to my new alarm system having a light integrated into the antenna already.

Like others have said, disable the drl and you have no auto lights either.
Not sure if anyone mentioned this, and it seems like a "duh" if no one has...  but there is a notch at the base of the sensor dome. Pry at it gently and it should pop out. Twist it out like a headlight bulb and disconnect the wire. Not sure how not to "lose" the wire once you close it back up, it hangs inside the dash precariously.

Anyhow, that did the trick - if you are willing to sacrifice the red led as well. Otherwise, I would take it out and put black touch up paint only on the sensor, not the red light. You can remove the dome just like I said, if you want to paint accurately.


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

inssane said:


> I recently wanted to disable the drl and the red light on the dash, due to my new alarm system having a light integrated into the antenna already.
> 
> Like others have said, disable the drl and you have no auto lights either.
> Not sure if anyone mentioned this, and it seems like a "duh" if no one has...  but there is a notch at the base of the sensor dome. Pry at it gently and it should pop out. Twist it out like a headlight bulb and disconnect the wire. Not sure how not to "lose" the wire once you close it back up, it hangs inside the dash precariously.
> ...


Hi inssane - I'm not sure I fully understand the meaning with this trick - do you still have auto lights?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Not sure if this was already mentioned but if you want battery voltage to DRLs you can do the harness upgrade found here:http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...ow-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html You will always have full battery voltage to your bulbs preventing the flickering.


----------



## Dave1987 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am tech2 scan tool owner, it is possible to get the problem done with it. And how?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Dave1987 said:


> I am tech2 scan tool owner, it is possible to get the problem done with it. And how?


Quite late replying, but here is how you do it: http://blog.obd365.com/2014/12/24/how-to-disable-drls-with-gm-tech2-scanner/

I just spoke with my local auto shop today and they have a tech tool as well and another unit. They are willing to check into this for me when I bring my car by to see if it can be done. I live in Canada so the setting outlined in the link above has been applied. I'd like to have it disabled so I can have full control over my vehicle's lighting system. I also want to put in some LED DRLs to run instead. I like the way the 2015 Cruze looks with the LED DRLs and want a similar appearance on my 2014.


----------

